# whats the best Hand pump



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Like some out put from you Pro's,

What is the best most out put pump out there?

I got an old Columbia, I mean the thing Retired a guy, I burned holes in the sleeve, so I thought of getting a second pump..

:cool2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Like some out put from you Pro's,
> 
> What is the best most out put pump out there?
> 
> ...


I have a goldblatt and it goes great, I tryed a columbia and didnt like it, The goldblatt seemed to pump more per stroke and the columbia seemed like short sharp pumps??? I could be wrong, But thats how it felt, I dont see the need to spend big bucks when the goldblatts a great pump, Dosnt tapetech make a bigger pump now?? Big price tag though.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Checkers has mentioned he really likes his Cinta pump.

I was mentioning the long stroke Cinta pump the other day to someone who's thinking to get a pump. That version seems to have some interesting features: http://www.fantastictools.com/p-1140-cinta-long-stroke-rapid-clean-pump-w-tall-box-filler.aspx


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

We just get the Drywall master ones, their low in price, think around the the low $200 range , we have got a few years out of the one. long pumping strokes, takes about 9 pumps to fill a DM or TT bazooka. 3 pumps to fill the 10" box.

The only thing we don't like, is the American flag sticker on the handle:whistling2:


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

I played with a double acting pump for the automatic tools years ago that pushed mud on the up and down stroke. Turned out to be A LOT more strain on the body and 30% more expensive. 

A great idea...that didn't work.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> We just get the Drywall master ones, their low in price, think around the the low $200 range , we have got a few years out of the one. long pumping strokes, takes about 9 pumps to fill a DM or TT bazooka. 3 pumps to fill the 10" box.
> 
> The only thing we don't like, is the American flag sticker on the handle:whistling2:


DM makes great stuff,, sho nuff.

rebutall: Col pump fills a DM zooka with 9 pumps !!!! (their zooka too)

Far a I am concerned,,,, DM and Columbia should MERGE,,,, as they are THE,,,,, THE leading edge today.

Don't worry about that sticker 2buck,, Ifin Obama gets re-elected,, it'll be a hammer and cycle sticker next time!!!!!!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have a TT. Been using it with hot mud for years with no problems. Cant complain.
I disagree with you Capt. If they merg where is the need to move forward and inovate. Competition is good for the market.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

gazman said:


> I have a TT. Been using it with hot mud for years with no problems. Cant complain.
> I disagree with you Capt. If they merg where is the need to move forward and inovate. Competition is good for the market.


Dern man,,,, don't confuse me with the facts !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

gazman said:


> I disagree with you Capt. If they merg where is the need to move forward and inovate. Competition is good for the market.


This could depend on who you're defining as being 'the market'. If it's meant to be the guys who do the work:

Innovation can allow one man to do more than he could before. And it can at times allow him to do it without needing such high skill levels - eg. running a box vs. being able to always hand coat fast and well.

To again quote a saying on innovation, from a favourite website:

Innovation

_If it can make your job easier, it can probably make it irrelevant_.

If I had a say in the matter, from a money earning perspective, I'd seriously take a look at turning the clock back to pan and knife, hawk and trowel.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

JustMe said:


> If I had a say in the matter, from a money earning perspective, I'd seriously take a look at turning the clock back to pan and knife, hawk and trowel.


Whats tht song about "too many people looking back?"

I learned on a h&t, then a p&k, then a banjo, then tools.

When I look back,,, all I wish was that I learned tools at the git-go

From a money earning perspective,,,,, IMO,,,,, the tools generate the most of that green stuff!!!:yes:

I use a mudrunner,,,, but truth is,,, if I was to break out my alpha-tech stuff to run corners,,, I could smoke my own arse (using a mudrunner)


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> If I had a say in the matter, from a money earning perspective, I'd seriously take a look at turning the clock back to pan and knife, hawk and trowel.


Join the IUPAT on the hour working jobs then, their clock keeps going backwards


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Join the IUPAT on the hour working jobs then, their clock keeps going backwards


Union = an attempt to increase egg production by strangling the chicken


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Whats tht song about "too many people looking back?"
> 
> I learned on a h&t, then a p&k, then a banjo, then tools.
> 
> ...


One problem is those tools can 'eat up' the available work. So you get guys bidding lower to stay busy. Eventually prices can get driven down and stay there. Especially if the tools become not so costly. It makes entry level to accessing them easier.

It's one reason why I liked building custom work tools for some of the things I've done. Especially 'special application' tools. They made me money, in part because not everyone could buy them off the shelf.

Same with skills. Tools can make them easier in some ways to 'buy them off the shelf'.



2buckcanuck said:


> Join the IUPAT on the hour working jobs then, their clock keeps going backwards


I'll get right on that.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

JustMe said:


> One problem is those tools can 'eat up' the available work. So you get guys bidding lower to stay busy. Eventually prices can get driven down and stay there. Especially if the tools become not so costly. It makes entry level to accessing them easier.
> 
> It's one reason why I liked building custom work tools for some of the things I've done. Especially 'special application' tools. They made me money, in part because not everyone could buy them off the shelf.
> 
> ...


 
The painters union tried to ban the roller, cause it put alot of "brush" painters out of work.

You cannot stop innovation,,, tools will always be invented that will re-invent the process. Whether you like it or not,,, time marches on. You either git with the program, or you fall behind and bitch about the good-ole-days.

Reckon we ought to try to get slide-rules back and do away with calculators??? How bout horse and buggies???


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> The painters union tried to ban the roller, cause it put alot of "brush" painters out of work.
> 
> You cannot stop innovation,,, tools will always be invented that will re-invent the process. Whether you like it or not,,, time marches on. You either git with the program, or you fall behind and bitch about the good-ole-days.
> 
> Reckon we ought to try to get slide-rules back and do away with calculators??? How bout horse and buggies???


Re-read my previous comment, Capt. I said "IF I had a say in the matter".

But I don't, so I've tried to do better than just get with the program - I've built my own tools as well, to at times help put me ahead of the innovation curve.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

JustMe said:


> Re-read my previous comment, Capt. I said "IF I had a say in the matter".
> 
> But I don't, so I've tried to do better than just get with the program - I've built my own tools as well, to at times help put me ahead of the innovation curve.


Me too,,,, and Your right, it does suck that after we have spent YEARS learning how to do something RIGHT,,, some jerk-off comes along and invents a tool that renders the process obsolite.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> One problem is those tools can 'eat up' the available work. So you get guys bidding lower to stay busy. Eventually prices can get driven down and stay there. Especially if the tools become not so costly. It makes entry level to accessing them easier.


HHHHmmmm yes and no

I think many moons ago, working in the land of DWC (drywall contractors/companies) when the tools began to take over, pricing was still geared to doing things buy hand. So if you purchased the tools, your revenues increased greatly (actually, the DWC would rent /supply tools). Over time, The dwc only began to hire or keep those with tools. Wages began to hold or not increase, b/c guys were making a killing. There's a fine line you walk, pay workers too much, they tend to work less and take more holidays, they began to pay a wage to keep you hungry, a work hard get a head type wage.

But now, something is not right, I don't fault tools, since our market area made a total transition to them. But I don't feel our wages justify the tools and the up keep on them no more. But who's to blame, The DWC, the market, government policies, taxman,too many tapers, society, class warfare, myself,,,, or maybe bush and Obama.

Just kind of saying I know where your coming from ,,,, a bit but.... to hold a machine to blame........... things change I guess


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

This talk about new and old methods brings to mind a new guy I worked with through pretty much the week. He was the one I mentioned on another thread who had the Apla Cannon that I ran the other day.

He's a bit of an interesting contradiction when it comes to tools. On one hand, he swears by his Cannon (for coating angles only). Yet he doesn't use boxes. Instead, he hand coats flats with pan and knife. He said that he learned a lot with his dad, doing houses, and his dad would have the boxes at one house, so he got into hand coating the other house he'd often be in. Haven't seen anyone yet who can move along as fast as he can with p&k, even on such as Youtube.

Him and I and another guy did a large floor area on Friday. A reno of an old commercial brick building. I 12" boxed the 4' high horizontal flats and he jumped up on his Skywalker stilts and did the 8' high horizontal flats (the other guy was busy coating out the 12' high TrimTex fast mask off a baker - over a 100 sticks on that floor).

The p&k flats coater could pretty much keep up with me. Actually, he got done before me (I had to break up/deal with what almost turned into a fight between the fast mask coater and another taper who was working on the floor above us. But that didn't take too long). If I ever get around to videoing things, I'll make one of him coating flats with his p&k.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Just kind of saying I know where your coming from ,,,, a bit but.... to hold a machine to blame........... things change I guess


Not blaming machines, and you might say 'innovation' is almost a middle name with me. I love the stuff.

But the reality is that innovation can be a 2 edged sword - helping cut a bigger slice off for some, and a smaller slice for others.

That doesn't necessarily happen over night, as you pointed out when tools 1st came into the marketplace. The changes can happen slowly.

Historically, there's been about a 25 year lead time between technological innovation and its broad acceptance into the marketplace (and its accompanying impact). I expect with such things as the internet for more cheaply getting the word out, and competition increasing, that lead time will shorten.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

I was doing a job one time to trade for toys (dune buggy components) and the building owner framed the place and hung all the rock. I did the front half and another guy did the back half...

The butts were the worst I'd ever seen. I had to span them almost 2 feet both sides to make them look right. The other drywall guy came in after I packed up my pan and knives and gave me this, "You must be a hauk and trowel man." I used h&k on stucco so I said, "yea, I use them." I came back a few weeks later to look the job over and my section was great. He used a 12 inch box on the butts and you could see every one of them....easily.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

rhardman said:


> I was doing a job one time to trade for toys (dune buggy components) and the building owner framed the place and hung all the rock. I did the front half and another guy did the back half...
> 
> The butts were the worst I'd ever seen. I had to span them almost 2 feet both sides to make them look right. The other drywall guy came in after I packed up my pan and knives and gave me this, "You must be a hauk and trowel man." I used h&k on stucco so I said, "yea, I use them." I came back a few weeks later to look the job over and my section was great. He used a 12 inch box on the butts and you could see every one of them....easily.


I re-read my previous post. I don't know if I caused confusion, but it was 4' horizontal FLats I boxed, and the p&k guy did the 8' high horizontal FLats (so I added 'flats' into my previous post).

Boxing only of bad butts - never counted on a box only. Always hand coated them, at least to finish them.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*Upstate New York*



2buckcanuck said:


> We just get the Drywall master ones, their low in price, think around the the low $200 range , we have got a few years out of the one. long pumping strokes, takes about 9 pumps to fill a DM or TT bazooka. 3 pumps to fill the 10" box.
> 
> The only thing we don't like, is the American flag sticker on the handle:whistling2:


Sh%t 2Peso I thought Ontario is upstate NY


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cazna said:


> I have a goldblatt and it goes great, I tryed a columbia and didnt like it, The goldblatt seemed to pump more per stroke and the columbia seemed like short sharp pumps??? I could be wrong, But thats how it felt, I dont see the need to spend big bucks when the goldblatts a great pump, Dosnt tapetech make a bigger pump now?? Big price tag though.


Thanks Kiwi I know what you mean though , mine is the old Crimers pump the one before the pump ur talking bout I learned on and have had the exact pump all me Tape'n life
:tongue_smilie:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*attaboy*



2buckcanuck said:


> HHHHmmmm yes and no
> 
> I think many moons ago, working in the land of DWC (drywall contractors/companies) when the tools began to take over, pricing was still geared to doing things buy hand. So if you purchased the tools, your revenues increased greatly (actually, the DWC would rent /supply tools). Over time, The dwc only began to hire or keep those with tools. Wages began to hold or not increase, b/c guys were making a killing. There's a fine line you walk, pay workers too much, they tend to work less and take more holidays, they began to pay a wage to keep you hungry, a work hard get a head type wage.
> 
> ...



Attaboy 2 Peso that is so true, why do you think I have not bought apla-tech, so then some Disco Dancer see's me using it and goes and buys one and hogs all the work and believe U me there are some Fuk'n Greedy People out there


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*ya*



rhardman said:


> I was doing a job one time to trade for toys (dune buggy components) and the building owner framed the place and hung all the rock. I did the front half and another guy did the back half...
> 
> The butts were the worst I'd ever seen. I had to span them almost 2 feet both sides to make them look right. The other drywall guy came in after I packed up my pan and knives and gave me this, "You must be a hauk and trowel man." I used h&k on stucco so I said, "yea, I use them." I came back a few weeks later to look the job over and my section was great. He used a 12 inch box on the butts and you could see every one of them....easily.


ya know you obviously sound like you know whats going:thumbsup: on and I am not hacking at you, the Darby, feather edge float is the best but who has time, I did a few 7 star hotels that way and everyone was smiling I thought the shine of their faces would blind me:cool2:


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a Cinta pump. It pumps 50% more mud than a standard drywall pump. Nuff said.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*?*



TonyM said:


> I have a Cinta pump. It pumps 50% more mud than a standard drywall pump. Nuff said.


how many leevers to pump a Bazookz up?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

After some "cracker" stole my last pump (It was getting a bit tired anyway) I found a near new, still in the box NORTHSTAR in a local pawn shop. I know they have become obsolete but the price was right and am happy with the easy to remove and clean aspects of it. It pumps just like the rest of them, 9 pumps to fill the bazooka. A local supplier tried to convince me I will have problems getting it serviced blah blah blah. I will do my own servicing anyhow with a garden hose.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> After some "cracker" stole my last pump (It was getting a bit tired anyway) I found a near new, still in the box NORTHSTAR in a local pawn shop. I know they have become obsolete but the price was right and am happy with the easy to remove and clean aspects of it. It pumps just like the rest of them, 9 pumps to fill the bazooka. A local supplier tried to convince me I will have problems getting it serviced blah blah blah. I will do my own servicing anyhow with a garden hose.


9 pumps to fill the bazooka with the DM pump. Your saying 9 with the North star

Tony M is saying his cinta pump, pumps 50% more, so 4 and a half pumps to fill the tube


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> 9 pumps to fill the bazooka with the DM pump. Your saying 9 with the North star
> 
> Tony M is saying his cinta pump, pumps 50% more, so 4 and a half pumps to fill the tube


9 it is with the Northstar


----------

